# Fido Commercial



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I just noticed that the latest Fido commercial (the one where everyone slow dances togther) has changed recently.

When it first came out the narrator is sitting in front of a 15" tiBook and the Apple logo on the lid is quite visible. Now the same commercial has the same guy in front of the same computer only the Apple logo has been removed...

Kind of funny... I wonder if their legal department had them remove it... too bad I like the product placement.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I noticed that, too







Pity. The dirty little secret of those hip CEOs is safe again.


----------



## Macboy (Mar 11, 2004)

It really bugs me when a commercial or tv show or movie puts a grey square over the apple on laptops.. There using the equipment, they should be giving respect to apple

------------------
macboy.ca


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> There using the equipment, they should be giving respect to apple


Agreed. It's as if they're embrassed they're using Apple products.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Apple is very strict with hte use of their logo. Even though it is free advertising, the company likely has to jump through hoops in order to show the Apple logo. Just a guess??


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

> It's as if they're embrassed they're using Apple products.


Or perhaps Apple doesn't like other companies profiting from the brand-loyalty of their consumers. We all know how many Mac users flock to anyone who appears to also support Mac. 

Fido may have placed the TiBook in the ad hoping that Apple users would buy into their phones based on apparent support of Macs. 

My two cents.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 14, 2002)

Or, FIDO felt that the Apple logo was distracting.

Or, FIDO may have wanted Apple to pay for the tie-in advertising, and Apple said 'No way".

Just my 4 cents worth.

Johnny.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

I noticed the "grayed-out" logo right away too

That Fido commercial always grabbed me because of the PB. 
Not anymore


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> Apple is very strict with hte use of their logo. Even though it is free advertising, the company likely has to jump through hoops in order to show the Apple logo. Just a guess??


As someone who works in the film/ TV industry, this is the reason behind such a move.

The art director/ props person who put the Mac on set most likely did so because it looked cool. The production company producing the Fido spot let it slip by their legal department before going to air. When someone at Mac caught sight of it they contacted Fido regarding the unauthorized use of their logo. Fido paniced, and instead of pulling the spot they 'greeked out' (industry term meaning to cover) the logo. I'm sure someone will probably not get re-hired...

This happens all the time. Getting clearance to see products is a big part of the production process of TV and film.

Apple used to be very agressive getting production companies to display their product (Seinfeld is a perfect example). Apple Canada used to give us product to use on a regular basis. Of course abuse occured and they stopped the practice a few years ago. All they will do now is give you permission to display the logo. They first need to see the script and need to know the context in which the product will be displayed. This obviously did not happen in the case of the Fido spot.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

it's quite correct what Mrjimmy says..

My Mrs. is a producer at a large Ad. firm and reckons someone probably had a late night doing the 'ad. app.' needed just to grey out the logo.
She does them all the time and they are a pain in the ass apparently.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

That kinda sucks - I totally noticed the TiBook and was going off on a rant about how EVERYONE has a Mac but me... I liked seeing the logo in the commercial. I already like Fido, but can't get it where I live. Boonies, apparently...


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

HEY! 

I saw that commercial today at my parent's place in Stratford (not that makes any difference)....but the Apple Logo was completely visible and shining like a beacon.

I then saw the SAME ad at home and the face of the PB was covered. Logo gone.

AND, I just finished watching "The Returner" and there was a strip of grey tape covering the Apple Logo on a PB that one of the characters was using.

Man.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

I always found it funny that Scotiabank print ads featured a woman using an ibook (with an erased logo), but their online banking isn't mac compatible (maybe it is now, not sure, but it certainly wasn't then).


----------

